# photo of the day  | august 2022



## mollyc

Welcome to the Photo of the Day thread for this month! All members are invited to participate, share your favorite and/or best images..... Not a lot of rules here, but one photo per day is the limit, and must be the member's own work. There are no limitations on gear used, so grab your iPhone, your P&S, your compact camera, your DSLR or your mirrorless ILC and join in! Oh, and there are no restrictions on subject matter (except must be Safe For Work [SFW], of course), so shoot away: we'd like to see your best efforts!

Images can be from one's archives or fresh out of the camera -- the shooter's choice.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike

Bone chapel, Faro, Portugal.


----------



## Katbel

Sunrise and hope for a new day , and cooler maybe


----------



## oldBCguy

.. interesting tree trunk .. captured during walk through a local, Municipal Park, early yesterday morning.  Camera on my iPad Mini 6.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I think these are bird houses as this is a wildlife preserve.  But man what a location


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike

Setúbal, Portugal.


----------



## Katbel

Another chickadee


----------



## fooferdoggie

Someone is going to have a bad day. So much heat the branch got too heavy with all the water and snap


----------



## Arkitect

A chance meeting…


----------



## fooferdoggie

well they cleaned this up fast by the time I left for work.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. a view during my early-morning walk in the park yesterday (Keswick Municipal Park, Burnaby, BC).


----------



## Spike




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Eric

Tiburon, CA.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike

Shoes, Marrakech. (Fisheye)


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + portra 400


----------



## oldBCguy

.. portion of pretty flowered garden alongside walkway from parking lot to entrance door of local Rec Centre - recent early-morning walkabout.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

.. still a few pretty roses around - nicest looking red ones I've seen lately - recent early-morning neighbourhood walkabout.


----------



## mollyc

I know some of you read about our college tours last week. Say what you want about Duke, but they have a pretty botantical garden.  Portra 400


----------



## DT

This is pretty fun, it was shot from the Kissing Tower at Hershey Park, 250 feet up, I used panoramic (iP13P) while the "car" itself also rotated, resulting in an almost 360° shot.  The original dimensions are 16174 × 3752, hahaha, so the rez has been greatly reduced


----------



## Citysnaps

That's Julius, on Larkin Street, in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood. An impromptu street portrait.


----------



## Spike




----------



## Arkitect

Sunday evening...


----------



## Eric

Got up at 3:30 AM to take the drive to this location and capture this before the sunrise. It's an iconic spot where everyone takes photos so you may have seen this view before, it's also not the safest area to have all your gear out at so it was better to do during the early morning hours before all the tourists showed up.


----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + portra 400

from some school on our college tour. I'm 92% certain this was at UNC, but could have been University of Tennessee...one of the hazards of shooting film is no exif. Next time I shoot a trip like this with multiple stops (college or otherwise), I'll have to take a phone photo also to track my location.


----------



## Katbel

Cormorant flying by


----------



## Spike

Jewish Cemetery, Marrakech.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Found a Tribble.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + portra 400 | this was the best I could do for my self portrait last week, on film, while traveling. Just a hint of a reflection of me, but I'm there, in the frame.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. for me, a lovely example of nature's art - heart-shaped leaves, with very delicate colouration to show them off -- early-morning walkabout in local neighbourhood yesterday.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike




----------



## Katbel

Lisianthus


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Spike

This is in Milan.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this was a fun guy it is some kind of car wax the sign came out too shiny.


----------



## mollyc

portra 400 + nikon f100


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## oldBCguy

..  inside a local Municipal park for a part of my early-morning walk one day this week.


----------



## mollyc

nikon f100 + portra 400


----------



## Spike




----------



## lizkat

Spike said:


> View attachment 16658




Wow, what even IS that?!


----------



## Apple fanboy

One of the good things about owning an EV. Stick your camera in the boot and find an interesting spot to charge.


----------



## Katbel

Vancouver


----------



## Yoused

That last rumble tore the cloud just enough for the rain to start spilling out the tear. I can smell it, even though it is eight miles off.


----------



## Spike

lizkat said:


> Wow, what even IS that?!




I believe it's called a plasma globe.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. catching some early-morning light .. (late-July/22)


----------



## Citysnaps

An impromptu street portrait in San Francisco's Mission neighborhood from years ago.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Spike

Cat, Marrakech.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Katbel

fooferdoggie said:


> View attachment 16690



Adorable and funny!


----------



## Katbel

Humpback tail. It's name is Two Spots


----------



## mollyc

portra 400


----------



## Yoused

We were in a store in the capital looking for a stuffed animal (it seems that lying on your back if you hold a stuffed animal to your chest, it can bring your arms into perfect balance). An 11-y/o lad walked by, "_Red panda, good choice. They're not related to any other animal_," and some other interesting facts.

So, this is Rusty. He has been traveling with us, helping us cope with stress. Red pandas as actual critters are pretty antisocial, smell nasty and just in general do not make good pets, cute as they may be. But the stuffed ones, I can vouch for them.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Katbel

Red Panda behind a glass.  Difficult to keep  this one on a steering wheel or on your tummy but they are indeed cute.


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait, San Francisco.


----------



## Spike

Fire hydrant, Castelo Branco, Portugal.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie

crazy Great Dane puppy


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike




----------



## Citysnaps

That's Frankki, a person I engaged for a street portrait project I was working on in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood 10 years ago.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Yoused

getting to the root of the matter


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps

Morning light.


----------



## Spike

Art, Lisbon.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

Spike said:


> Art, Lisbon.
> 
> View attachment 16777



first thing I though should call this something with Michail Jackson in the name.


----------



## fischersd

Walking the pup this morning


----------



## Katbel




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

... on a brief walk through, stopped by some favourite stumps in local Municipal Park early this morning - to see how they were doing - good to see this one is still smiling!!


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait on Larkin Street, in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood.


----------



## Spike

San Francisco.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## lizkat

Katbel said:


> View attachment 16812




Every time I see a photo of a bridge now,  I still remember the astonishment of friends of mine from eastern Long Island not long after the 9/11 attacks on the World Trade Center.   They rarely traveled upstate and so had pulled over while crossing the Hudson River, meaning to try to take a nice angled shot of the suspension of the George Washington Bridge to show to their son upon their return.    They were accosted by NY Port Authority police emerging from a patrol vehicle and were told they were forbidden to take such photographs!   That hastily established regulation has long since been hauled into court and thrown out, but back then it didn't take much to raise anxiety levels of anyone including city infrastructure patrols.


----------



## Katbel

lizkat said:


> Every time I see a photo of a bridge now,  I still remember the astonishment of friends of mine from eastern Long Island not long after the 9/11 attacks on the World Trade Center.   They rarely traveled upstate and so had pulled over while crossing the Hudson River, meaning to try to take a nice angled shot of the suspension of the George Washington Bridge to show to their son upon their return.    They were accosted by NY Port Authority police emerging from a patrol vehicle and were told they were forbidden to take such photographs!   That hastily established regulation has long since been hauled into court and thrown out, but back then it didn't take much to raise anxiety levels of anyone including city infrastructure patrols.



9/11 has scared everyone and we are still bearing the consequences. We werere watching an episode  of Friends that was filmed before 9/11 and it still hurts to see the Twin towers.


----------



## Arkitect

Spike said:


> Art, Lisbon.
> 
> View attachment 16777



I wonder what the neighbours think. 





lizkat said:


> Every time I see a photo of a bridge now,  I still remember the astonishment of friends of mine from eastern Long Island not long after the 9/11 attacks on the World Trade Center.   They rarely traveled upstate and so had pulled over while crossing the Hudson River, meaning to try to take a nice angled shot of the suspension of the George Washington Bridge to show to their son upon their return.    They were accosted by NY Port Authority police emerging from a patrol vehicle and were told they were forbidden to take such photographs!   That hastily established regulation has long since been hauled into court and thrown out, but back then it didn't take much to raise anxiety levels of anyone including city infrastructure patrols.



In quite a few countries it is still risky to photograph things like bridges or dams… I always have a look around to see if someone's watching. You never know when an overly zealous official might be having a bad day.

Related to this, in Greece accurate maps were hard to come by until quite recently, government/military paranoia was the reason.

Oh and the Sistine Chapel. Apparently the Japanese company who sponsored the scrubbing and scouring err… I meant restoration, of the Michelangelo frescoes own the copyright to all images. Photography strictly forbidden. Looks like the pope didn't read the small print too well.


----------



## Arkitect

Chanelling Bob Ross…





Pembrokeshire, Wales
_iPhone 13 Mini_


----------



## Spike

Arkitect said:


> wonder what the neighbours think.




Hopefully the neighbors are like me...


----------



## Citysnaps

Redwood City, California.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. another one of my favourite tree stumps -- very different views on each side, and over time -- here's one view, captured on an early-morning walk through the park yesterday.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike




----------



## Katbel




----------



## shadow puppet

Katbel said:


> View attachment 16852



Sunflowers always make me smile.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. a cheery colour to see at the start of an early-morning neighbourhood walk (end of July/22).


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike




----------



## Katbel

Vancouver House


----------



## Eric

Katbel said:


> View attachment 16881
> Vancouver House



That is bizarre, almost looks unreal. Cool shot!


----------



## rdrr

Bahston Hahbah

Best shot of the night, was a beautiful night on the harbor.  iPhones really doesn't do well with the city scape at night though.


----------



## Katbel

Eric said:


> That is bizarre, almost looks unreal. Cool shot!



Thanks: it's real , and weird but it stands


----------



## shadow puppet

I wish they could stay this age a little longer. 
Hard to believe he was ever this "smol".


----------



## Yoused

_hey, I know, we should just stand in the road like some kind of gate_





(of note: you can see two boys here, which is kind of unusual)


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. a looking through a fence photo, with reflections from across the street in a window -- captured on an early-morning walkabout of the gardens outside the local Rec Centre today.


----------



## Spike

Istanbul.


----------



## Katbel

Physalis -Gooseberry


----------



## Arkitect

Evening walk along the canal...


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

.. the leaves of this plant species have always caught my attention - liked this arrangement, and captured a shot via an early-morning walkabout yesterday.


----------



## Spike




----------



## Citysnaps

That's Alexandra.  I hit her up for a bit of conversation and a portrait in downtown San Francisco.


----------



## r.harris1

Neighborhood cacti.


----------



## DT

r.harris1 said:


> Neighborhood cacti.
> View attachment 16938




Neat.  Are you a desert/arid type area?


----------



## r.harris1

DT said:


> Neat.  Are you a desert/arid type area?



Sort of. It's Denver and we're high plains prairie plus a bit of rain shadow from the Rockies (with giant whacks of rain every now and then  ). Flash floods last week for example. I was driving to our home in north Denver from south Denver (where I work) during the worst of it and a Denver water rescue truck went by in the opposite direction.I can count on one finger the number of times I've ever seen that!


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike




----------



## DT

This was behind the stores, kind of a secret cut through we use near the Town Center.  

A little early? 

The clouds were a bonus


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> A little early?



I can see that star thing right there, so, maybe not.


----------



## CountryBumpkin

Sunrise on my road in Virginia.


----------



## DT

The river had a definite Keys vibe the other day


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> I can see that star thing right there, so, maybe not.




So funny, I didn't even really notice that when I posted it, but it's so obvious now ... early christmas magic?


----------



## Citysnaps

Morton Salt factory, in Newark, California. I made this photograph shooting through my Amtrak train window.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## DT

BTW, there's a house for sale on this little peninsula, it's about right here:





Seems nice, 5 bedroom, 7 bath, 6250 sq/ft, dock, 3 story ...





Only $5,750,000


----------



## fischersd

DT said:


> BTW, there's a house for sale on this little peninsula, it's about right here:
> 
> View attachment 16972
> 
> Seems nice, 5 bedroom, 7 bath, 6250 sq/ft, dock, 3 story ...
> 
> View attachment 16975
> 
> Only $5,750,000



Heh...and a sunken living room once the sea levels rise.


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Heh...and a sunken living room once the sea levels rise.




Holy smokes, that place has to get pretty submerged during a serious storm.  Hahaha, I guess the listing should said:  "3 story ... most of the time"


----------



## oldBCguy

.. pretty little daisy quartet to brighten my spirits, during an early-morning walk today.


----------



## Spike

This is sort of a response to the terrific photo by Citynaps above. This is a Portuguese salt farm. No power tools or machinery are used in the harvesting. The production doesn't come close to the Morton factory though and it's sold in local shops and in small outlets. The only buildings are primitive farm structures.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## mollyc

it's been a hot minute since i picked up a camera, so i took action today. then i got bitten by mosquitoes and i remembered why i haven't been shooting.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. a large shrub of these lovely flowers found via an early-morning walkabout of a local neighbourhood courtyard garden today - this flower was turned a little towards the 'golden' rays of the first morning sun, and caught my eye for a photo.


----------



## Citysnaps

That's Diana, from an impromptu street portrait in San Francisco.


----------



## lizkat

citynaps said:


> That's Diana, from an impromptu street portrait in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 17010




Thousand captions for that one, eh?


----------



## mollyc




----------



## lizkat

mollyc said:


> View attachment 17021




"... and milesinches to go before I sleep...."


----------



## Katbel

Aster alpinus


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## oldBCguy

.. courtyard garden view - walkabout early yesterday morning.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Katbel




----------



## Spike

This is the shed for the tools and maybe leftover salt at the salt ponds in yesterday's photo.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Yoused

Could not quite figure this out.




All about the creek bars were these nice neat piles of soot. My theory was that a bunch of townfolk came up to stare at the alien spaceship, which made the crew awkwardly self-conscious, so they started zapping the gawkers with their disintegator gun.


----------



## Citysnaps

_

_


----------



## Spike




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel




----------



## oldBCguy

.. two yellow roses, next to some daisy friends - in a courtyard garden - walkabout earlier this week.


----------



## mollyc

The purple flowers are purple cone flower/echinacea.


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> The purple flowers are purple cone flower/echinacea.



Very nice!


----------



## Katbel

oldBCguy said:


> .. two yellow roses, next to some daisy friends - in a courtyard garden - walkabout earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 17072



Mollyc is right, they are echinacea flowers: I had it few years ago when my dog, a husky, passed away and a friend gave me the plant.


----------



## Eric

Morning in the North Beach area of San Francisco.


----------



## Katbel

We had a very weird sunset the other night: it looked more like a sand storm, without the sand ...


----------



## Spike

Art, Istanbul.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## DT

Citysnaps said:


> View attachment 17105




I love when you can feel someone's joy coming right through the photo, excellent job capturing that energy


----------



## fooferdoggie

saw this guy through the trees and was like what the hell?


----------



## Spike

I hope I didn't post this one before. One of my favorite portraits.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## Katbel

Spike said:


> I hope I didn't post this one before. One of my favorite portraits.
> 
> View attachment 17115



I think you post it already because  good shots are easy to remember: July 25th


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Spike

Katbel said:


> I think you post it already because  good shots are easy to remember: July 25th



Jeez, sorry. I have to find some way to mark the photos I post.


----------



## mollyc

Spike said:


> Jeez, sorry. I have to find some way to mark the photos I post.



we don't care if they repeat.


----------



## Katbel

Spike said:


> Jeez, sorry. I have to find some way to mark the photos I post.



If I don't remember -it happens- I check my Media posts
In your case








						Media added by Spike
					






					talkedabout.com
				



If you don't remember your Media link, it's easy to find: click your avatar and you will see
 Posts         Media     Reaction score
Click the number below Media and there you are!


----------



## Spike

Katbel said:


> If I don't remember -it happens- I check my Media posts
> In your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media added by Spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't remember your Media link, it's easy to find: click your avatar and you will see
> Posts         Media     Reaction score
> Click the number below Media and there you are!




Thanks! I didn't know about that.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Spike

Shop, Istanbul


----------



## oldBCguy

.. view on walk through local Municipal park early this morning -- with so many fallen leaves - due to the very dry and hot summer - it's starting to look a touch like Autumn.


----------



## Eric

Spike said:


> Jeez, sorry. I have to find some way to mark the photos I post.



Yeah, like Molly said we don't mind though so it's all good. I think it happens to many of us who like to post a lot 

On the topic of watermarking though I've been doing it more lately as well as posting in lower resolutions, especially on high traffic sites like FB and Reddit where my photos typically do really well because they end up being swiped and reposted without credit. There's no shame in putting your stamp on it (though it's a bit of extra effort), it's your work and there's nothing worse than seeing someone else taking credit for it.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel

Purple pink cosmo


----------



## Spike

Eric said:


> Yeah, like Molly said we don't mind though so it's all good. I think it happens to many of us who like to post a lot
> 
> On the topic of watermarking though I've been doing it more lately as well as posting in lower resolutions, especially on high traffic sites like FB and Reddit where my photos typically do really well because they end up being swiped and reposted without credit. There's no shame in putting your stamp on it (though it's a bit of extra effort), it's your work and there's nothing worse than seeing someone else taking credit for it.



Thanks. I didn't mean watermark, I don't watermark the ones I post here but I do for most places. I meant to mark as posted so I don't repost.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## mollyc




----------



## oldBCguy

.. a close up view of tree stump in local park, captured during a recent early-morning walkabout.  "Hi guy, smiling back at you."


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike

Marionette Museum, Lisbon.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## DT




----------



## DT

BTW, those lights, just visible in the land across the channel in the lower-right, better seen here:






... are from our local airport, where we flew out of on our last trip to NYC.  Hahaha, if they had a public dock we could boat over in 5 minutes 

(It's only like 15 minutes by car, but funny it's so close as the crow flies )


----------



## oldBCguy

.. a walk through a local neighbourhood's courtyard to conclude my early-morning walk today - the pool with its reflections caught my eye.


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait, San Francisco.


----------



## Katbel




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Katbel

Oops..September 1st


----------



## mollyc

Katbel said:


> Oops..September 1st



i started a new thread.


----------

